# 01967 & 01968



## cmacpc (Apr 22, 2015)

Need help with laor epidurals  in the past we have always been told to bill our charges together.  We bill off the encounter for and the anesthesia record and the do not always come in the same batch, so i have to hold one or the other till I receive them both, then bill them.  Does any one do the same?  Or better yet has anyone billed them separate, not the same per say encounter or ticket (depending on the system you use) claims go out different days?

thanks


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Apr 28, 2015)

In my office, we use Lytec. We receive claims for 01967 & 01968 on the same chart, so they are always submitted the same day. Due to how our system is, we put 01967 & 01968 on separate claims. Lytec only allows for one block of time to be entered per claim.


----------



## danachock (Apr 28, 2015)

*01967 and 01968*

Hi, at our facility all records & floor procedures are scanned in immediately after they are completed. I work from home. I will receive a floor procedure charge ticket to post the epidural and then I will receive an anesthesia record when the C-section is done. Epic is used here and the claims will each go out separately. One for MD applying the epidural, one for the MD, and one for the CRNA. 
I hope this helps, 
Dana Chock, CPC, CCA, CANPC, CHONC, CPMA, CPB


----------



## cmacpc (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for the input.  I will try submitting separate claims


----------

